# New Sound System Installed, Aftermarket Projector Headlights, LED Light Kit



## Spoolin6Spd (Jun 19, 2017)

Did you have the stock 7" screen? It looks like the new deck is where the stock stereo button go so if I upgraded would I have two screens? Lol

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## thespr (Feb 21, 2016)

Spoolin6Spd said:


> Did you have the stock 7" screen? It looks like the new deck is where the stock stereo button go so if I upgraded would I have two screens? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Yep, when you install an aftermarket headunit in the Cruze you keep the upper screen. I bought the cheapest wiring harness available GMC-044, which loses functionality in the upper screen. HOWEVER if you buy the next level wiring harness up which is ~$100 you keep power to that screen and a lot of headunits display their brand on the upper screen as a placeholder (so if I bought an Alpine headunit and that harness, the Alpine logo would be on the upper screen), kind of cool really but meaningless to me so I saved $70~ and went with the cheap harness.

My stock stereo was just the buttons, here I'll edit the OP with a picture of my original dash.


----------



## Spoolin6Spd (Jun 19, 2017)

thespr said:


> Yep, when you install an aftermarket headunit in the Cruze you keep the upper screen. I bought the cheapest wiring harness available GMC-044, which loses functionality in the upper screen. HOWEVER if you buy the next level wiring harness up which is ~$100 you keep power to that screen and a lot of headunits display their brand on the upper screen as a placeholder (so if I bought an Alpine headunit and that harness, the Alpine logo would be on the upper screen), kind of cool really but meaningless to me so I saved $70~ and went with the cheap harness.
> 
> My stock stereo was just the buttons, here I'll edit the OP with a picture of my original dash.


Thanks for the reply, it's looking good man. And I can vouch for Sundown audio products. I had a single x15 in a custom box and that thing was amazing lol. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Car DVD Player, Car Electronics, Car Accessories at Qualir (They used to sell this, not sure now though)










Blatantly stolen from XtremeAaron


----------

